# Badge fitted



## GrahamR (Dec 28, 2009)

My cars are normally "sticker free zones" but I've made an exception in case of my TTOC badge 8)










Graham


----------



## Jamo8 (Apr 23, 2009)

Looking good Graham perfect place


----------



## Super Josh (May 29, 2009)

Can't see an A2 in that pic? [smiley=dizzy2.gif]

Josh


----------



## GrahamR (Dec 28, 2009)

edited from A2OC to TTOC! (my last car was an A2!)

Graham


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

GrahamR said:


> edited from A2OC to TTOC! (my last car was an A2!)
> 
> Graham


We look so much nicer parked together :wink:


----------

